
Does Anyone Donate or Tip for Content/Software? - buckpost
http://markevanstech.com/2007/11/19/does-anyone-donate-or-tip-for-contentsoftware/
======
inovica
Yup. Just did actually about 15 minutes ago :) I just donated for an online
Python book. This one:

<http://gnosis.cx/TPiP/>

We found it useful. Also the fact that the guy was moaning that nobody gave
made me do it :) Wonder if thats just marketing!

